# 2002 Business CD gone bad



## LJS330i (Dec 26, 2001)

I have a 2002 330i with the HK audio. My Head unit has gone bad (on/off button fell in/ and CD's skip bad) Is there any chance my dealer will replace it with a 2003 with the Aux-in jack? Will the 2003 deck even work with the 2002 car?

LJS330i
2002 330i
Sports Package
Sapphire Black


----------



## TKrotchko (Jul 6, 2004)

Wouldn't a 2002 still be under warranty? Unless you have more than 50K Miles.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

LJS330i said:


> Will the 2003 deck even work with the 2002 car?


Yes, :hi:


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

LJS330i said:


> I have a 2002 330i with the HK audio. My Head unit has gone bad (on/off button fell in/ and CD's skip bad) Is there any chance my dealer will replace it with a 2003 with the Aux-in jack? Will the 2003 deck even work with the 2002 car?
> 
> LJS330i
> 2002 330i
> ...


Where is the aux-in jack located in front or back? My '01 CD business radio was replaced on 3/4/03 (the latest model at that time) because the disc eject only partially. It does not have an aux-in jack in the front. It had a "MODE" button that the '01 did not. The '01 had a AM/FM and CD (I think) buttons, but the "MODE" replaced them. Even though the '01 and the '03 had the same part number, they were not the same. Anyway here are the parts the dealer replaced under warranty.

65-12-6-921-964 RMFD Radio
65-12-6-921-964 Core return
65-12-6-906-075 Amplifier
61-12-6-913-955 Ant. Adapter
61-12-6-913-957 Cable
61-12-6-913-954 Cable


----------



## LJS330i (Dec 26, 2001)

TKrotchko said:


> Wouldn't a 2002 still be under warranty? Unless you have more than 50K Miles.


It's under warranty. That's my point. Do yo think they will replace it with the '03 deck? Can I suggest it to them?


----------



## Poor Man's M3 (Jul 24, 2004)

LJS330i said:


> It's under warranty. That's my point. Do yo think they will replace it with the '03 deck? Can I suggest it to them?


Hey Spanky, the 2002 deck is compatible with an aux input also. So there really isn't any need to get a 2003 deck as they are the same. Plus the dealer will most likely say no. The decks changed from '01 to the new style in '02. The display color is slightly different, the "CD" button changed to "Mode" for the aux input option, and the LED's to light the in dash CD slot were moved to the outside corners of the slot as opposed to inside the CD slot.


----------



## TeeZee (May 17, 2004)

*Slightly OT- why is it calld "Business" CD?*


----------

